# Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?



## Roeller (27. März 2012)

Grundfarbe: bräunlich-gold, und auch silber.
Zeichnung: die roten Tupfen fehlen vollständig, ein ganz leicht rosa schimmernder Streifen ist vorhanden.
Die Kiemendeckel sind türkis |bigeyes
Bis auf den schwach ausgeprägten rosa Streifen erkennt man auf den Bildern alles, er ist vorhanden 
X-Förmig sind die Flecken auch nicht wirklich finde ich #c
Ist das eine Kreuzung von Bach- und Regenbogenforelle? Gibts das überhaupt? Oder doch evtl eine Seeforelle?

Aber seht selbst...






Grüßle Sascha


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Habe ein wenig herumgegoogled und werfe einfach mal Seeforelle in die Diskussionsrunde: http://fotoalbum.naturerlebnis-chiemsee.de/d/6286-3/Seeforelle.jpg


----------



## reticulatus (27. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Ist eine untermaßige Seeforelle, da Winterberg in NRW liegt hätte sie ein Schonmaß von 50cm.

Hybriden aus Bach- und Regenbogenforellen gibt es meines Wissens nicht, Hybriden aus Bachforelle und Bachsaibling sind unter der Bezeichnung Tiger- oder Leopardforelle bekannt.


----------



## Bobster (27. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Ist eine untermaßige Seeforelle, da Winterberg in NRW liegt hätte sie ein Schonmaß von 50cm.
> Hybriden aus Bach- und Regenbogenforellen gibt es meines Wissens nicht, Hybriden aus Bachforelle und Bachsaibling sind unter der Bezeichnung Tiger- oder Leopardforelle bekannt.


 

Bayern: 1
NRW: 0

21.37 Uhr
Eigentor durch Roeller

:q


----------



## Roeller (27. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Seeforellen sollten da theoretisch gahr nicht drinn sein ^^
Deshalb dachte ich ja an eine Kreuzung...
Seid ihr euch echt sicher das es eine ist?
Rosa schimmer längs, bei einer Seeforelle? Nicht wirklich oder... 




Gruß


----------



## reticulatus (27. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Ist eine Seeforelle, 100%tig!
Könnte natürlich theoretisch über den Besatz mit Bachforellen eingebracht worden sein.

Gentechnisch besteht kein/kaum ein Unterschied zwischen einer Bach-, See- und Meerforelle, die Färbung setzt sich durch ihr räumlich abgrenztes Vorkommen aus.


----------



## Gizzmo (27. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Na das ist dann doch mal nen glücklicher Fang. Da sage ich doch Petri Heil & Guten Appetit.

greetz


----------



## argon08 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

na seid mal nicht so voreilig mit der definition des fisches!
bin der meinung das es ne ganz normale regnbogenforelle ist! wahrscheinlich besatz von einem züchter! nicht mehr nicht weniger!!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



argon08 schrieb:


> na seid mal nicht so voreilig mit der definition des fisches!
> bin der meinung das es ne ganz normale regnbogenforelle ist! wahrscheinlich besatz von einem züchter! nicht mehr nicht weniger!!



Regenbogenforelle, nicht dein ernst oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## reticulatus (27. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



argon08 schrieb:


> na seid mal nicht so voreilig mit der definition des fisches!
> bin der meinung das es ne ganz normale regnbogenforelle ist! wahrscheinlich besatz von einem züchter! nicht mehr nicht weniger!!


|muahaher war gut!


----------



## Fr33 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Das ist def. keine Regenbogenforelle.... ich tippe ebenfalls auf Seeforelle oder noch irgendwas wo eine Bachforelle drin ist 

lass se dir schmecken.. schöner fisch


----------



## Seele (27. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



argon08 schrieb:


> na seid mal nicht so voreilig mit der definition des fisches!
> bin der meinung das es ne ganz normale regnbogenforelle ist! wahrscheinlich besatz von einem züchter! nicht mehr nicht weniger!!




Wo hast denn du deinen Schein gemacht, das ist ja gemein gefährlich. 

Ist eine Baby-Seeforelle. Es soll auch vorkommen,  dass Fische in einem Gewässer schwimmen, die nicht explizit auf der Karte aufgeführt sind, dann gelten die allgemeinen Schonmaße und Schonzeiten.


----------



## Forellenzocker (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Entnommen aus www.fischerforum.ch :

Unter bestimmten Umständen wandert eine Bachforelle durchaus in die Seen  und wird dann zur Seeforelle, sollte sie diesen Lebensraum vorziehen.  Sie verliert sogar mit der Zeit ihre Roten Tupfen.  Dieses Phänomen ist  darauf zurückzuführen, dass im tiefen See ganz andere Lichtverhältnisse  als im Bach herrschen und die roten Tupfe in der Tiefe verschwinden, da  sie keine Funktion mehr haben. Selbstverständlich kann es auch  passieren, dass Nachkommen der Seeforelle in den Bächen und Flüssen  bleiben, und somit zur Bachforelle werden.


Es gibt hier auch ne Talsperre (in Nrw ) da sehen die Regenbogenforellen ganz anders aus. 
Wurde mal berichtet in einem Profiblinkervideo


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Bayern: 1
> NRW: 0
> 
> 21.37 Uhr
> ...



|muahah:

Posthume Artenbestimmung ist hier ein beliebter Brauch...

:mWenn man darauf blind wettet, daß es sich um einen geschützten Fisch handelt hat man eine Top-Trefferquote!:vik:



Eine Seeforelle  (darüber, das es eine ist,herrscht ja eine Einigkeit, wie man sie im AB nur selten erlebt) sollte man schon erkennen...

Es gibt nur ca. 40 verschiedene Arten bei uns.
Davon ist etwa die Hälfte ganzjährig geschont.

Es reicht also ca. 20 Fische zu kennen.
Zehn unverwechselbare Klassiker hat jeder drauf.
:mBleiben noch zehn.
Das sollte doch zu schaffen sein...

Was nicht (zweifelsfrei) dazugehört wandert halt grundsätzlich zurück!

@Roeller
Ich nehme zu Deiner Verteidigung mal an, das Dir erst hinterher aufgefallen ist, daß es keine normale Bach- oder Regenbogenforelle war.
Also nur ein tragischer Unfall...

Drum trotzdem Petri zu dem außergewöhnlichen Fang!

Laß ihn Dir schmecken:
Zelebriere es würdig:
:mEs ist wahrscheinlich die einzige Seeforelle, die Du in Deinem Leben verspeisen wirst!

Und dannach:
Fischarten (wieder) lernen!
Für deine Prüfung hättest Du eigentlich alle 42 kennen müssen...

Grüße
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Forellenzocker (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Nur mal so am Rande: zur Fischereiprüfung in NRW gehören 44 Arten und die Seeforelle gehört nicht dazu.


Roeller hast du vlt. mal ein Bild von der Schwanzflosse ? Hat Sie einen Knick ? oder ist Sie geradlinig ?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



Forellenzocker schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande: zur Fischereiprüfung in NRW gehören 44 Arten



Danke.
Wieder was gelernt!

Da haben sie wohl ein paar Zuwanderer mit aufgenommen.



> und die Seeforelle gehört nicht dazu.



|bigeyes

Das schockiert mich!

Meine Prüfung ist 20 Jahre her.
Ich mußte alle Arten lernen.
Incl. Zahl der Seitenlinienschuppen und Ausformung der Flossen...
Selbst Plattfische wurden, zumindest im Kurs, behandelt!
Meerforellen sowieso.

Unter diesen Umständen plädiere ich auf:
Unschuldig!

Aber:
2:0 für Bayern!:vik:

Eigentor durch Landesregierung!


----------



## Forellenzocker (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Also in der Biggetalsperre wurde von einem Bekannten eine Regenbogenforelle gefangen, die sah aus wie eine Meerforelle. Ich habe in der Aggertalsperre eine ReFO gefangen die hat ausgesehen wie ne Seeforelle, also da muss man wirklich dreimal hinschauen. Insbesondere da Bach/Meer und Seeforellen genetisch identisch sind. In der Fisch und Fang vom 15.03.2011 gibt es eine Meldung "Jetzt gehts los" ein Bild veröffentlich unter dem Namen "kapitale Bachforellen auf die Köder der Angler" die sieht auch nicht aus wie eine Bachforelle sondern wie eine Seeforelle. 

Was mich etwas irritiert, sind die weißen Umrundungen der Punkte am Bauch


----------



## Forellenzocker (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

ps: das mit den Seitenlinienschuppen sind bei der Bach und der Seeforelle identisch


----------



## Nolfravel (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Das ist ganz klar ein Karpfen.


----------



## Seele (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Deine Begründung würde mich jetzt brennend interessieren! :m




Weil 40cm noch nicht mal das Schonmaß einer Seeforelle sind. die Dinger fangen mal bei 80cm an groß zu werden.


----------



## Heilbutt (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Ich würde ich zu den bisher wenigen dazu gesellen die eine (degenerierte? gekreuzte?) Bachforelle vermuten.

Meine Begründung:
Ich habe auch schon einige, ganz ähnlich aussehende Exemplare bei uns hier Nähe Nürnberg gefangen. Das sind alles Besatzfische aus Fischzuchten, die (fast) alle im gleichen Jahr wieder gefangen werden.
Manche von denen sehen wie gesagt genau so aus, manche haben noch drei, vier rote Tupfen.
Da ich mir kaum vorstellen kann das es sich bei uns hier um Seeforellen handelt, würde ich das auch für deinen Fang ableiten....#c

Ist aber immer wieder interessant zu verfolgen wie viele "Fachleute" die hier offensichtlich genauso im Nebel rumstochern wie der TE und z.B. ich, immer auch andere Meinungen losgehen!!!#d

Aber wir haben doch einige geschulte Experten hier, vielleicht kommt ja noch ein* fundiertes* Statement...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## hechtomat77 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Hallo zusammen,

die Forellen, die wir bei uns am Hochrhein fangen sehen immer so aus! Das sind keine Seeforellen! Wir sind am Hochrhein weit entfernt von irgendwelchen Seen, die an den Rhein angeschlossen sind.
Bei uns sagt man einfach Rheinforelle dazu und ist völlig normal. Vielleicht meldet sich ja nochmals ein Hochrheinfischer, der meine Aussage bestätigen kann.
Ich denke mal es handelt sich um eine Bachforelle ohne rote Punkte.
Seeforellen werden und wurden bei uns noch nie besetzt!
Regenbogenforellen und Bachforellen können sich nicht Kreuzen! Regenbogenforellen gibt es bei uns auch. Die sehen aber völlig anders aus und können dann auch klar als ReFo identifiziert werden. Ganz selten fängt man im Rhein klassische Bachforellen mit roten Punkten.
Hier mal zwei Exemplare die ich diesen und letzes Jahr gefangen habe:
http://www.ploetzenfreunde.de/fotogallerie-ansicht/items/forellen.html

Zuhause habe ich noch mehr Bilder von älteren Fängen.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Franky (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Anhand der weissen Umrandungen um die mehr-oder-weniger runden schwarzen Tupfen sowie der leicht golden/bronzefarben schimmernden Färbung würde ich anhand meines Laienwissens auch auf eine Bachforelle tippen. Weshalb man sich dabei 100% auf eine Seeforelle festlegen kann, wüsste ich auch gerne...


----------



## Forellenzocker (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Leider sind die Flossen nicht genau zu Erkennen, Wenn die Schwanzflosse ganz Gerade ist hat Sie bei der Bachforelle einen kleinen Knick, und ist nicht so auslaufend wie bei einer Seeforelle. 2: Die weissen Umrandungen um die schwarzen Punkte *KÖNNTEN* darauf hinweisen das es eine Bachforelle mit Umfärbung ist. Leider ist die Bauchflosse nicht genau zu sehen, 
bei der Seeforelle ist die Bauchflosse eher spitz zulaufen und bei der Bachforelle eher gerade. 

Weiterhin müsste man den Fisch mal genau von oben sehen um eventuell die typischen dunklen Stellen zu sehen.

Wenn mann aus der Fischhitparade das Bild der größten gefangenen Bachforelle nimmt, könnte man auch anfangen zu Zweifeln ob das wirklich eine Bachforelle ist.  

Meiner vorsichtigen Einschätzung nach tendiere ich eher zur Bachforelle.


----------



## Roeller (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Hallo,

2 Zufälle an 2 aufeinander folgenden Tagen sind ja eher unwahrscheinlich...

Habe daraufhin heute mit der Cam mal ein gutes Bild gemacht.

Die hellen Umrandungen sind deutlich. Die Flossen sind auch gut zu erkennen... (eindeutig Besatzfisch)
X-förmige Punkte - nur mit viel Phantasie
Spricht dann eindeutig für eine Farbvariante der Bafo?

Was mich weiterhin bissle irritiert ist dieser ganz zart rosa Streifen und die äußerst dezent bräunlich-bronzene Grundfärbung.

Na ja, Selektion halt ^^
Kenn das aus der Aquaristik, da werden auch aus einer Art x Farbvarianten gezüchtet.
Hier werden wohl eher Robustheit und Wuchsgeschwindigkeit Selektionskriterien sein.




Gruß Sascha

P.S.

Bayern disqualifiziert, NRW 1


----------



## gismowolf (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Ich bin der Meinung,daß es sich doch um eine Seeforelle handelt!
Anbei ein Foto von einer meiner Seeforellen aus meinem Teich.


----------



## Bobster (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Es kann sein das ich es überlesen habe, aber Du hast in keinem Satz erwähnt ob Du die Fische in einer *Teichanlage,*
*einem Fluß oder einem Gewässer (Sauerländer - Talsperren) *gefangen hast.|kopfkrat

Da würde dann schon aufschlußreich sein


----------



## Roeller (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Ist ne kleine Talsperre ein Nest weiter ^^
Also keine der großen Sauerländer Talsperren 

Gruß


----------



## Forellenzocker (28. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind vorne im Gesicht zwei Punkte, die noch ein wenig Farbe haben. Auch die schwarze Fleckung auf dem Rücken spricht für eine Refo oder Bafo.
Aufgrund des Schwanzes ist das letzte Tier für mich eine Bachforelle.


----------



## argon08 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

danke an die leute die meinen schein in frage stellen!!#d#q:r

mein kumpel hat letztes jahr fast idendische fische gefangen und sie in einem anderen forum präsentiert! daraufhin gab es ein riesen streit weil einige der user der meinung waren es seien meerforellen! das ging sogar so weit das mit anzeige gedroht wurde! er hat es drauf ankommen lassen ( mama ist anwältin da kann man sowas) !!
nach rücksprache mit dem pächter hat sich rausgestellt das es besatz fische waren! ein züchter hat diese fische genau so mit dem pächter besetzt! der fang war also regulär! in unserem fall waren es regenbogen forellen !!! kann mir auch gut vorstellen das sie von dem gleichen züchter stammen bzw die neu zuchtgeneration in zukunft so aussehen wird!
kann gerne nachfragen ob die bilder noch existieren und wenn zum vergleich mal reinstellen.
solche dinge machen das anglerleben schwer, da man nicht genau weiss woran man grade ist! ob es absicht ist:g|supergri??
nicht überall darf man laut gesetz regenbogen besetzten, die sind aber doch um einiges günstiger und robuster wie bachforellen evtl geht man somit gewissen konflikten aus dem weg!


----------



## Colophonius (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Ich möchte mal in die Debatte, ob es eine See- oder Bachforelle ist, folgendes Zitat aus Wikipedia einwerfen:

"Die Seeforelle (Salmo trutta lacustris) ist ein Fisch aus der Familie der Lachsfische. Genetisch ist sie dieselbe Fischart wie die Meerforelle und die Bachforelle." Quelle

Somit wäre doch eigentlich jede Bachforelle, die im See lebt eine Seeforelle, während jede Seeforelle, die im Meer lebt, eine Meerforelle darstellt.


----------



## Forellenzocker (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Na, das hab ich doch auch schon so geschrieben.


Nein leider nicht, obwohl die Arten genetisch identisch sind, ist das Verhalten jedoch grundsätzlich ein anderes. also genetisch übergeben.  Nur in einem neuen Habitat, entwerder durch Wanderung oder Umsetztung, verhält sich der Fisch anderes.
Es kann sein das sich ein Seeforelle in einem Bach wie eine BAchforelle verhält und eine Bach wie eine Seeforelle. 

Fakt ist, die Fische verändern ihr aussehen. Seen und Baggerlöcher und Talsperren sind tief und durch fehlendes Sonnenlicht verlieren gerade Bach und Regenbogenforelle die Färbung.

Hinzu kommt das beide Fische als Jungfisch nicht zu unterscheiden sind


----------



## Gardenfly (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Auch wenn Bach,See und Meerforelle genetisch das selbe sind, gibt es unterschiede, die gerade in der Teichwirtschaft interessant sind. 
Je mehr Bachforelle da drin ist, desto schwerer ist die Aufzucht in Teichen, also werden andere Varianten eingekreuzt.
Bei uns im Fluss kann man anhand der Färbung des Satzfisches auf den besetzenden Verein schliessen, gerade die mit den Browntrout-Genen kommt den Foto Nr 2 vom Themenstarter sehr nahe.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Somit wäre doch eigentlich jede Bachforelle, die im See lebt eine Seeforelle, während jede Seeforelle, die im Meer lebt, eine Meerforelle darstellt.



Hi, 
der Gedankengang klingt ganz logisch, aber so einfach ist das Ganze nicht. 

Die Taxonomie gilt hier als Richtlinie. Sie unterteilt alle Lebewesen in Gruppen. Eine solche grafische Darstellung der Klassifizierungen hat fast jeder schon einmal gesehen. Sie verläuft von oben nach unten und endet dabei in immer feiner werdenden Verästelungen (ähnlich wie ein Familienstammbaum).


  Die aktuelle Diskussion beschäftigt sich mit den untersten Verästelungen, nämlich mit _Gattung_, _Art _und _Unterart_.


  Vor der Gattung kommt, jedoch erst einmal die Gruppierung _Unterfamilie_ und vor dieser Gruppierung kommt die _Familie. _Zweifelsfrei handelt es sich bei dem vorliegenden Fisch um einen Angehörigen der _Familie _Salmonidae (Lachsartige). 
  Kommen wir nun zu der _Unterfamilie_, die in folgende Gruppen eingeteilt wird: 


·         Coregoninae (renken-ähnlich)
·         Thymallus (äschen-ähnlich)
·         Salmoninae (forellen-ähnlich)
      Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir uns alle einig darüber sind, dass es sich, auf dem Foto, weder um einen renken- noch einen äschen-ähnlich Fisch handelt. Also nehmen wir die Ausfahrt mit der Aufschrift: _Salmoninae_(forellen-ähnlich). 



  Jetzt wird es erst interessant. Wir befinden uns im ersten Bereich, in dem wir uns nicht einig sind, die _Gattungen_. Folgende Wahlmöglichkeiten liegen vor:


·         Hucho (Vertreter: Huchen)
·         Oncorhynchus(Vertreter: Regenbogenforelle)
·         Salmo (Vertreter: Bachforelle, Seeforelle, atlantischer Lachs)
·         Salvelinus (Seesaibling, Bachsaibling, Namaycush)
        Jetzt geht’s ans Eingemachte: Wir müssen differenzieren. :m
Weißt der Fang schwarze Punkte auf Rücken- und Schwanzflosse auf? Nein. Weißt der Fang eine markante, rosafarbene, violette, rötliche oder orangene Querbinde auf? Nein. Demnach schließe ich aus, dass es sich hierbei um Regenbogenforelle handelt und konzentriere mich auf die _Gattung_ Salmo, mit folgenden Vertretern: 


·         Forelle* (Meerforelle, Seeforelle, Bachforelle)
·         Atlantischer Lachs
 *Anmerkung:  Genetisch betrachtet handelt es sich bei  Meerforelle, Seeforelle und Bachforelle um eine Art. Es wird in der Fachwelt allerdings kontrovers darüber diskutiert ob es sich bei den Genannten, lediglich um Formen oder Unterarten handelt. Dazu kann ich persönlich keinen Standpunkt vertreten, weil das eindeutig meine Kompetenz überschreiten würde.


    Ist der Fisch ausschließlich silberfarben? Nein, er schimmert ebenfalls goldig. „Aufsteiger tun das doch auch!“ Stimmt, aber wir befinden uns definitiv außerhalb der Laichzeit. (Würde es sich um einen Lachs handeln, der während der Laichzeit im Begriff ist seine Laichfärbung anzunehmen, wäre sein Schädel, im Vergleich zur Forelle, schmäler und länglicher). Weist der Fang große Tupfer auf? Ja. 



  Ich schließe den atlantischen Lachs aus. 



    Nach diesem Ausschlussverfahren bleibt nur noch die Forelle. Seeforelle und Bachforelle wurden genannt. Es geht also in die äußerst knifflige Feinabstimmung. 


  Bei dem Fang handelt es sich weder um ein Musterbeispiel für eine Bachforelle, noch um das einer Seeforelle. Unverwechselbare Merkmale fehlen.


  Bis zu einer gewissen Größe weisen Bachforellen eine Gabelung in der Schwanzflosse auf. In diesem Fall trifft das nicht mehr zu, da der Fang, nicht mehr die erforderte Größe aufweist. Die Färbung (nicht die Tupfer) halte ich für kein auszureichendes Merkmal, da es sowohl gelblich-goldene Bachforellen und Seeforellen gibt, als auch silberne Bachforellen und Seeforellen. Die, für die Seeforelle, charakteristischen stern- oder x-förmigen Flecken befinden sich auch nicht auf dem Fisch. Außerdem gibt es recht viele Seeforellen die dieses Merkmal nicht aufweisen. 



  Nach der bisherigen Argumentation, die sich auf die Körpermerkmale bezieht, kommt man ab hier nicht mehr weiter.  Deshalb möchte ich mich zum Schluss hin auf den Ort des Fangs berufen. Das Sauerland ist nicht gerade als Seeforellenparadies bekannt. Hätte man den Fisch in der Voralpenregion gefangen, wäre es schon wahrscheinlicher, dass es eine Seeforelle sein könnte. Ausschließen, das in dem Fanggewässer keine Seeforellen, aufgrund der geografischen Lagen, gibt kann man jedoch nicht, aber, und das ist mein letztes Argument, das mich zur Tendenz in Richtung Bachforelle leitet, auf den Tagesscheinen werden nur Bachforellen und keine Seeforellen aufgelistet. Folglich ist absolut bekannt, dass ein Bachforellenbestand existiert und Fische besetzt werden. Das hebt die *Wahrscheinlichkeit *darauf, dass man eine Bachforelle fängt immens und senkt die die *Wahrscheinlichkeit* auf eine Seeforelle genauso stark. 

  Aller *Wahrscheinlichkeit* nach (gefühlte 70%) handelt es sich hierbei, meiner Meinung nach, also um eine Bachforelle. 

  Wir filtern alle gerne recht schnell. Ich glaube, dass diejenigen die öfters Sefo’s fangen ihre Alltagserfahrung  als Entscheidungskriterium benutzen. Bei den Bachforellenangler ist das auch so. Ist ja auch nicht verkehrt, denn es ist ja eine gute Sache, dass sich hier jeder äußern und seine Meinung mit einbringen darf. Dafür ist das Forum ja da und renitente Verfechter die argumentiere wie: „Isch hab recht, weil dat so is!“ gabs in dem Thread nicht. 


Ich glaube das war mein ausführlichster post ever!


----------



## W-Lahn (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Sehr gute, fundierte Ausführung#6 Aber: Das Sauerland ist schon bekannt für seine Seeforellen, zumindest der Biggesee gilt als Top-Gewässer für kapitale Seeforellen.. Da auch im Biggesee besetzt wird kann es doch möglich sein, dass die Seeforellen-Setzlinge für den Biggesee aus dem selben Zuchtbetrieb stammen wie die Bachforellen die beim Threadersteller besetzt werden. Und in Aufzuchtanlagen ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass durch ein Missgeschick ein Seeforellen-Setzling, im Becken der Bafo-Setzlinge landet.


----------



## Bobster (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Good Job..Johnnie #6

Nur mit dem Unterschied, das das Sauerland ein wahres "Seeforellen-Paradies" ist !

Deshalb mein Versuch mich "unwissent" aber "schaftlich" 
dem TE zu nähern, damit er endlich rausrückt wo er die gefangen hat.

Falls die "Besatzfische" aus der RV-Aufzuchtanlage am Möhnesee (http://www.ruhrverband.de/fileadmin/pdf/eb_2_jahresbericht2008.pdf)
oder aus Albaum (http://www.lanuv.nrw.de/service/pdf/anfahrt zur fischereioekologie in albaum.pdf)
stammen oder nachverfolgt werden können,
ja dann......


----------



## lausi97 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

So nu will ich auch mal,es gibt auch blonde,rothaarige,schwarzhaarige und straßenköterblonde Frauen.
Nicht jede Bafo muß zwangsläufig Rotgetupft sein,hängt auch von der Nahrung ab.
Einige von euch wissen ja mehr,als das was ich als Fischwirt gelernt habe.

Der See den der TE meint wird nur mit Bafo`s und Rebo`s und einigen anderen Arten besetzt.

#hlausi


----------



## Bobster (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Na, das ist doch 'mal 'ne Aussage #6

Danke Lausi





p.s.
ähh... Straßenköterblonde Frauen..
Ich sag' ja, man ist was man isst !


----------



## Roeller (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Hallo,



Roeller schrieb:


> Seeforellen sollten da theoretisch gahr nicht drinn sein



könnte auch heißen, werden nicht besetzt |rolleyes

Zuwanderungsmöglichkeit gibt es jedenfalls nicht. Die Quelle ist nicht weit vom See.
Ich frag mal bei Gelegenheit nach dem Züchter, vllt bekomm ich Auskunft 
Achso, ein Bild von der Bauchflosse mach ich auch noch. Dann ist wohl alles klar.

Für mich ist es das seid dem zweiten Fisch...
Die Möglichkeit das Setzlinge in den falschen Teich ausgebüchst/verwechselt wurden besteht noch.

Wahrscheinlicher ist: es wurde was eingekreuzt, um die Aufzucht zu erleichtern.

@Johnnie: interessanter Beitrag #6

Gruß


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Regenbogenforelle, nicht dein ernst oder? |kopfkrat


 
Bin da gerade auch etwas entsetzt....

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Regenbogenforelle nicht einmal eine Forelle ist, ist der Fisch auf dem Bild absolut eine Bachforelle! Seeforelle und Meerforelle sind keine "Arten", sondern nur eine Erscheinungsform der Bachforelle.


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Johnnie, das war beeindruckend analytisch. Sehr schön! #6


----------



## Forellenzocker (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

da wir uns nun alle einig sind ......



Bayern Punktabzug wegen Unwissenheit somit 

NRW : 2

Bayern : 0

:q:vik:#h

NANA nicht böse sein , Spässle gemacht, Witzle gerisse


----------



## MrFloppy (30. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

ich habe schon einige Seeforellen gefangen - und  der Fisch auf dem Bild ist zu 100% ne Seeforelle.

Ne Refo hat schwarze Punkte auf der Rücken- und Schwanzflosse, die Seefo nicht.

Ein Kollege hier hats gut geschildert: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1439755&postcount=3


----------



## ernie1973 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Sorry - aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es sich um eine Seeforelle handelt - davon fange ich hin und wieder im Oberbergischen auch welche, die dort auch besetzt werden - und ne BaFo oder ReFo ist *DAS* nach meinen Erfahrungen *mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit NICHT*!

...und auch wenn die Seeforelle streng wissenschaftlich vielleicht keine echte eigene Art ist, so hat der Landesgesetzgeber diese "Erscheinungsform" für NRW zumindest mit einem Mindestmaß bedacht!

Aber nun isses eh Wurscht - laß´Dir den Fisch schmecken & jut is!

Wenn Du Dich besser fühlst, dann nenn´ sie halt´ Bachforelle - wen kümmert´s jetzt noch!?!....sowas führt allerhöchstens mal mit einem übermotivierten Kontrolleur zu Diskussionen, wenn die Frage am Wasser auftaucht....!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Regenbogenforelle nicht einmal eine Forelle ist



Da bitte ich doch mal um ne Erklärung,um was für einen Fisch es sich dann handelt?


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Wenn man einen Fisch nicht kennt, setzt man ihn zurück.
> Den Fisch erst schlachten und dann fragen ``Was war das ?`` finde ich unsportlich. Oder er wollte uns alle auf die Probe stellen und uns verarsc...
> ...




90% aller Angler hätten diesen Fisch sofort als Bafo eingeschätzt,daher auf diesem weg noch Petri zum schönen Fisch.
#hlausi


----------



## Gardenfly (30. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Regenbogenforelle nicht einmal eine Forelle ist
> 
> 
> 
> Da bitte ich doch mal um ne Erklärung,um was für einen Fisch es sich dann handelt?



Regenbogner sind derzeit als Pazifische Lachse eingeordnet, wer ältere Bestimmungsbücher hat weis das sich das alle paar Jahre geändert hat .


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (30. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Ich find die Streiterei ob See- oder Bachforelle (oder auch Meerforelle) müßig.
Es handelt sich um standortabhängige Erscheinungsbilder ein und derselben Art.
Setzt man ne Bachforelle ins Meer wird sie silbern, nimmt das Verhalten von Meerforellen an und wächst schneller. Keiner würde die noch als Bachforelle bezeichnen.
Setzt man ne Bachforelle in einen großen See, wird sie meist heller und wächst ebenfalls schneller. Liegt am besseren Nahrungsangebot und weniger paddeln gegen die Strömung.
Steigt ne Meerforelle in den Bach nimmt sie die Eigenschaften einer Bachforelle an und keiner kann mehr genau sagen, wo der Fisch jetzt die meiste Zeit seines Lebens verbracht hat.

Davon abgesehen unterscheiden sich auch Bachforellen, die wirklich das ganze Jahr im Bach/Fluss leben, je nach Gewässer schon extrem. In England heißen die Dinger "Brown Trout" und rote Tupfen findet man kaum. Will jetzt jemand behaupten in England gibts nur Meerforellen?
Die Forellen des oberen Rheins sind, wie hier schon oft gehört, fast silbern. Sind das jetzt nach eurer Logik Meerforellen, die unüberwindbare Hindernisse überwunden haben und, obwohl sie schon Wochen bis Monate im Süßwasser sind, immer noch nicht im Laichkleid sind? Wohl eher einfach den Gewässerverhältnissen angepasste Bachforellen.
Abgesehen davon gibt es auch Seeforellen, die nicht Silberblank sondern Bronzefarben angehaucht bis Dunkelbraun sind.


Abgesehen davon stellt sich für Angler das Problem ja auch nicht, da außerhalb der Laichzeit jede Forelle in dem Habitat ist, in dem es ihr am besten gefällt. Forellen die sich große Seen als Lebensraum gesucht haben sind halt Seeforellen, Forellen die im Meer leben Meerforellen und Forellen die im Bach/Fluss leben Bachforellen.


----------



## Forellenzocker (31. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Schönes Abschlusswort


----------



## BERND2000 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Es ist wie der Salmoniden-Fan schon schrieb, alles eine Art.

Das Wissen sollte schon lange bekannt sein, selbst der lateinische Name beschreibt das ja schon.
Eine Art mit Formen !
(nicht verwechseln mit Rassen und Stämmen)
Leider unterscheiden wir wohl alle nach der Färbung, genau diese kann sich aber ändern, je nach dem welcher Lebensraum von der Forelle gewählt wird.

Traurig wird es dann, wenn so eine heimische Forelle mit der Regenbogenforelle verwechselt wird.
Auch die kann ihr Erscheinungsbild anpassen, aber behält immer ihre Punkte auf Körper und Schwanzflosse und hat niemals rote Zeichnungen in der Fettflosse.


----------



## ernie1973 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es ist wie der Salmoniden-Fan schon schrieb, alles eine Art.
> 
> Das Wissen sollte schon lange bekannt sein, selbst der lateinische Name beschreibt das ja schon.
> Eine Art mit Formen !
> ...




So richtig richtig traurig wird es vor allen Dingen *DANN*, wenn der Kontrolleur eine andere Auffassung vertritt, weil der gefangene Fisch eine andere Schonzeit, ein anderes Mindestmaß hat, oder sogar ganzjährig geschont ist!

Denn dann hilft kein "blablabla" - Halbwissen mehr, sondern es gilt zweifelsfrei zu bestimmen, *WAS* es denn nun ist.

...und da kann der Unterschied zwischen See- oder Bachforelle durchaus mal ein gewichtiger (und u.U. auch ein teurer!) Unterschied werden!

Deshalb halte ich es für bedenklich, einen Fisch abzuschlagen, den man selber nicht zweifelsfrei bestimmen kann und sich *DANN ERST* um die Frage zu kümmern, *WAS* man da gerade geschlachtet hat!!!

Sorry - aber im Zweifel sollte man den Fisch doch lieber zurücksetzen, oder liege ich mit meiner Meinung soooo daneben?!?

WENN es eine Seeforelle wäre, dann wäre sie untermaßig - insofern finde ich es - sagen wir mal "leicht bedenklich" - den Fisch erstmal zu töten und dann im Internet zu fragen, WAS es denn für ein Fisch ist! 

Klar - kein Drama - die Welt geht davon nicht unter - aber - ich kenne Kontrolleure, die deshalb wirklich ein Faß aufgemacht hätten!

Ernie


----------



## BERND2000 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

@ ernie1973
Nö, da gebe ich Dier recht.

Die mögen alle einer Art angeöhren, aber wegen der Bewirtschaftung ist die Unterscheidung der Formen, schon wichtig.

Mögen es biologisch auch keine verschiedenen Arten sein, sind Sie es doch aus Sicht der Bewirtschaftung und dieses hat der Gesetzgeber ja im Sinn.

Dummerweise kann aber nicht immer sicher bestimmt werden was es nun ist, im Zweifel immer für den Gefangenen.|supergri
Dann gilt eben das höhere Mass.


----------



## Forellenzocker (31. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Also Jungs so mal Grundsätzlich gebe ich euch ja recht, aber wegen einer Seeforelle und einer Bachforelle, da sind die hier etwas kulatanter, zumindest der Kontro den ich kenne. Es ist gerade hir in den Talsperren schwer den Unterschied festzustellen. 

Auch kann ich die Aussage zu einer Regenbogenforelle nachvollziehen. Obwohl mein Weib schon genug Bach-, See- und Regenbogenforellen gefangen hat, ist sie bei dem zweiten Foto bei Refo. 

Es gibt Fische, die da weit mehr von betroffen sind. Wenn ich sehe das es hier Idioten gibt, die Neunaugen und Meerneunaugen abschlagen oder Lachse und Bachforelle nicht Ausseinanderhalten können oder im Rhein Seeforellen fangen obwohl das Meerforellen sind, da wird mir anders.

Aber wenn wie in diesen Fall, rein Theoretisch gar keine Sefos drin sein dürften, halte ich das nicht für so bedenklich.

Ich denke da auch an einen Kumpel, der ne Seeforelle abgeschlagen hat und anschliessend meinte es wäre eine Meerforelle gewesen. Ich hab Ihn auch gefragt warum er Sie nicht zurück gesetzt hat (Ich weiss das er auch Fische zurücksetzt), sagte erst wäre er sich Sicher gewesen danach nicht mehr.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und da kann der Unterschied zwischen See- oder Bachforelle durchaus mal ein gewichtiger (und u.U. auch ein teurer!) Unterschied werden!




Im Prinzip ist die Sache einfach, weil sie so kompliziert ist.

Bachforelle und Seeforelle gehören zur gleichen Art. Die Seeforelle ist eine Form der Bachforelle (hat also keinen Artstatus, nicht mal den einer Variante) weil sie sich in Ihrer Lebensweise von der Bafo unterscheidet, was zu geringfügigen Veränderungen der äußeren Erscheinung führen kann. 

Ergo liegt der einzige signifikante Unterschied in der Lebensweise bzw. dem Biotop.

Bachforelle = Fließgewässer
Seeforelle = stehende Gewässer

Folglich muss der Fisch als Seeforelle angesprochen werden.


----------



## Forellenzocker (1. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Du meinst also wirklich wenn ich als Pächter Bachforellen setzten sind Sie dann, weil Sie die Lebensweise als Seeforelle annehmen auch so zu behandeln ? 

Was würde eine solche Behandlung denn bringen das keiner mehr Fische bis 50 cm fangen darf ? 

Also so einfach ist dann wohl doch nicht. 

Die Vereine sind ja in Naturschutzgebeiten gezwungen, anstatt Regenbogenforelle Bachforellen zu setzten. Mit anderen Worten wäre das für die Vereine umsonst. 
Und die Fischzüchter verkaufen dann nur noch Seeforellen....


----------



## sebwu (1. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Regenbogenforelle nicht einmal eine Forelle ist
> 
> 
> 
> Da bitte ich doch mal um ne Erklärung,um was für einen Fisch es sich dann handelt?




lass mich raten, du kommst aus der karpfenteichwirtschaft?


----------



## Bungo (1. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ergo liegt der einzige signifikante Unterschied in der Lebensweise bzw. dem Biotop.
> 
> Bachforelle = Fließgewässer
> Seeforelle = stehende Gewässer
> ...



Nein, das ist definitiv so nicht richtig. Ich erinnere da mal an die angebliche Monster Bachforelle aus der Möll die dann doch eine Seefo war (Genanalyse) oder Brütlinge von Seeforellen die dann in leeren Nebenbächen bleiben und Bachforellen werden.

W-Lahn hat da schon richtig vermutet, es kommen beim Ruhrverband auch schonmal Seefosetzlinge in Flussstücke mit rein. 
Jeder der mal Seeforellen aus dem Nachstau des Biggesee gesehen hat, weiß dass diese Fische typische Seeforellenmerkmale aufweisen und trotzdem im Flussstück leben.

Wie schon einige gesagt haben, wir sprechen hier von Standortformen. Und wenn ich in einen Bach mit Bachforellen Meerforellenbrütlinge einsetze wandern auf einmal Bachforellen mit ab. So ändert sich die Standortform.
Große Forellen in Flüssen weisen dann auch schonmal die Merkmale von Salmo Trutta Lacustris auf, obwohl sie im Fluss leben.
Die Brutlinge sind genetisch relativ gleich, auch wenn es natürlich vorallem im Bezug auf das Größenwachstum über mehrere Generationen Unterschiede gibt.

Kurzum, die Fische weisen neben der Körperform keine Roten Punkte und vorallem ausgefranzte Schwarze Punkte auf.
Deshalb sind das für mich mit 90% Sicherheit Forellen der Standortform Lacustris.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



sebwu schrieb:


> lass mich raten, du kommst aus der karpfenteichwirtschaft?


 
|rolleyes Kommt er denke ich nicht, 
Regenbogenforellen stehen den Pazifischen Lachsen sehr nahe, viel näher wenigstens, als der Forelle.
Was er meinte ist wohl, das die Regenbogenforelle keine Forelle sei, sondern eine Art aus der Gruppe der Pazifik.Lachse.
Da hat Er wohl recht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



Forellenzocker schrieb:


> Du meinst also wirklich wenn ich als Pächter Bachforellen setzten sind Sie dann, weil Sie die Lebensweise als Seeforelle annehmen auch so zu behandeln ?
> 
> Was würde eine solche Behandlung denn bringen das keiner mehr Fische bis 50 cm fangen darf ?
> 
> ...



Bachforellen gehören nicht als Besatz in ein stehendes Gewässer. Es entspricht weder dem Lebensraum der Bafo noch passt sie in das Artengefüge. Wer zwingt die Vereine, überhaupt Salmoniden in ein stehendes Gewässer einzusetzen? 




Bungo schrieb:


> Nein, das ist definitiv so nicht richtig. Ich erinnere da mal an die angebliche Monster Bachforelle aus der Möll die dann doch eine Seefo war (Genanalyse) oder Brütlinge von Seeforellen die dann in leeren Nebenbächen bleiben und Bachforellen werden.
> 
> W-Lahn hat da schon richtig vermutet, es kommen beim Ruhrverband auch schonmal Seefosetzlinge in Flussstücke mit rein.
> Jeder der mal Seeforellen aus dem Nachstau des Biggesee gesehen hat, weiß dass diese Fische typische Seeforellenmerkmale aufweisen und trotzdem im Flussstück leben.



Da hast Du Recht, der Umkehrschluss ist natürlich nicht zulässig. Aber hier geht es ja um einen Salmoniden, der im stehenden Gewässer gefangen wurde. 
Den muss der Angler m.M. nach mangels eindeutiger Bestimmungsmöglichkeit als Seeforelle ansprechen. 

Im Fließgewässer steht man natürlich erneut vor dem Problem. Auch da kann es nur heißen, im Zweifel zurücksetzen. 


Wobei ich bekräftigen möchte, dass es mir hier nicht um moralische Aspekte geht, sondern schlicht darum, dass man sich nicht strafbar macht und Gefahr läuft, wegen einer Forelle den Schein zu verlieren.


----------



## sebwu (1. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> |rolleyes Kommt er denke ich nicht,
> Regenbogenforellen stehen den Pazifischen Lachsen sehr nahe, viel näher wenigstens, als der Forelle.
> Was er meinte ist wohl, das die Regenbogenforelle keine Forelle sei, sondern eine Art aus der Gruppe der Pazifik.Lachse.
> Da hat Er wohl recht.




jo, ich hatte auch lausi97 zitiert#h


mfg sebwu


----------



## Forellenzocker (1. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*

Naja, also bei uns im Verein, wurden Bachforellen gesetzt:

1: Weil Regenbogenforellen durch Naturschutz nicht mehr gesetzt werden durften. 
2: Weil Seeforellen zu teuer sind.

Viele aus dem Verien fanden den Entschluß zwar nicht richtig, ich fand diese Entscheidung auch nicht richtig aber die für den Verein finanziell wichtigen Forellenangler müssen ja befriedigt werden


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Kreuzung oder was ist das?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bachforellen gehören nicht als Besatz in ein stehendes Gewässer. Es entspricht weder dem Lebensraum der Bafo noch passt sie in das Artengefüge. Wer zwingt die Vereine, überhaupt Salmoniden in ein stehendes Gewässer einzusetzen?
> 
> Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Mitglieder.
> In den meisten Vereinen sind ca. 90% der Beitragszahler reine Gelegenheitsangler.
> ...



Moralisch geht das für mich in Ordnung:
Es war ja kein, als solches bekanntes, Seeforellengewässer.
Ich gehe davon aus, das die dort gesetzen Forellen reine Straßenhuren waren (ist ja kein Puff...).
Bei den Satzfischen waren wohl ein paar Seeforellen dabei.
Aber sie waren, von Anfang an "nur zu Verwertung" deklariert...
So hat er sie behandelt.

In bester Ordnung ist die Geschichte aber deswegen trotzdem nicht.
Rechtlich gilt nämlich gilt nur:
Seeforelle, untermaßig!#c


Die Geschichte erinnert mich an einen meiner allerersten (legalen) Angeltage:
Ich war zehn, und hatte einen, noch nicht wischfesten, Jugendfischereischein.
Als ich eine 40er Refo gefangen hatte, war ich überglücklich.
Sie kam (zum Glück) sofort in den Setzkescher.
Als ich sie dann stolz meinem Angelpaten präsentierte meinte der nur: "Aber das ist ja ein Huchen!"
Nach dem Hinweis erkannte ich es auch sofort und ließ den Kleinen sofort (aber schweren Herzens) wieder frei.

Diese Geschichte hat mich geprägt!
Ich will nicht behaupten, mit 100%iger Sicherheit alle ganzjährig geschonten Arten zu erkennen.
Aber fast.

Und nachdem ich mal einen Schneider als Köfi benutzt habe (ist verjährt), weiß ich, das ich mir auch die Brutfische genau ansehen muß...

Eine gewisse Artenkenntnis sollte man aber von jedem Angler erwarten können!
Wie viele Arten man erkennt ist dann die andere Sache.
Aber mitnehmen darf man nur die, die man auch, zweifelsfrei, identifiziert hat!

:mVergleicht das mal mit dem Schwammerl (Pilze) suchen:
Wer nimmt da einen mit, von dem er nicht, absolut sicher, weiß, daß es der richtige ist?
Diejenigen, die das versuchen, gehören zu einer austerbenden Art... 

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------

